# 1.4Tsi EA211 Downpipe



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Wondering wether I should go Unitronic 3 inch Downpipe catted or CTS 3 inch no cat. Not worried about warranty or such. Just would like to know what would be better in the most gains out of it. Also what tunes out there support the engine not running crappy even after the Downpipe? What’s the CEL exactly for? Emissions not right? Or engine not running properly? Any advice appreciated 
Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Our stock downpipe is not super restrictive. Typically catless produces more gains but I do not agree with that in our case. 

I have Unitronic 3in downpipe and a full cat back from awetuning. 

The unitronic one fits best too. 

Make sure to upgrade your coilpacks ( apr coilpacks claim +10% power out with good plugs ) and put in new spark plugs.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Poetic50 said:


> Wondering wether I should go Unitronic 3 inch Downpipe catted or CTS 3 inch no cat. Not worried about warranty or such. Just would like to know what would be better in the most gains out of it. Also what tunes out there support the engine not running crappy even after the Downpipe? What’s the CEL exactly for? Emissions not right? Or engine not running properly? Any advice appreciated
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Unitronic does NOT cause a CEL ( anymore ) . The cel was from the o2 sensors doing some stuff that the car coding didn't like , I forget but it hurt the power output to protection the car. I think on this sub form there is a code thread talking about it very recently. Uhhh emssions, not clue. Engine runs very nicely I love it! I recommend Unitronic for us but there are things that need to be done before stage 2


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

You forgot to ask the most important question. Hows MPG? LOL I'm still getting 30mpg and I did red line and WOT a few times.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> You forgot to ask the most important question. Hows MPG? LOL I'm still getting 30mpg and I did red line and WOT a few times.


MPG or SPG? I rather Smiles Per Gallon Lol! I redline and WOT mine on a daily basis after warmed up. At 100k+ miles. I just want to have a not so restrictive Downpipe and even the Uni is less restrictive. Plus the nice turbo exhaust sounds that come with a Downpipe upgrade. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

